

Testing Socket.IO With Mocha, Should.js and Socket.IO Client  - liamk
http://liamkaufman.com/blog/2012/01/28/testing-socketio-with-mocha-should-and-socketio-client/

======
hengli
The visionmedia stack. Can't live without him.

